# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Interview with pro bencher Joe Luther

## Seanzilla HCPL

Former WABDL junior and open class world champion, BenchAmerica pro, Arnold Classic WPO benchpress competitor and 2 x Kings of the Bench medalist, Joe Luther's latest interview is now posted on House of Pain's BLOG.

At 165 pounds bodyweight, Luther's posted a 480.6 pound press in a single ply, drug tested federation and he also holds the Hardcore Powerlifting federation record with a 425 (raw) bench at 165 pounds bodyweight. In addition to his best max benches, Luther's benched 225lbs for 30 full range reps at 165lbs bodyweight in a strict power bench challenge.

Read about his arch building techniques (with photos) and max raw bench training day here

http://www.houseofpain3.com/wlsnews/

----------


## rhino1

nice

----------


## quarry206

ok please let me say first this is one strong mofo.. and is a god among men when it comes to the mid to light weight class at most events..

but what feds allows him to left his whole body off the bench, it was unreal some of the pics of him benching looked like only the tips of his shoulders were touchin..

is that a normal thing? i have only been to about three fed events and never seen that form before..

----------

